

Why Warren Buffett is wrong - otherwise
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/08/16/miron.buffett.wrong/

======
res0nat0r
This sounds like the old argument that since Buffet's fix won't generate 100%
of the money needed to get us out of debt, let's not do it at all. That is not
the right attitude to take on this issue.

